# Beer Sommelier



## meatball (Mar 2, 2010)

If you dig craft brews and have wondered what the perfect beer would be to serve with your pulled pork, grilled ribeye or smoked salmon...wonder no more! This is a fun little tool I was pointed to by a fellow beer enthusiast - 

http://greatbrewers.com/beer-sommelier

Tonight I'm having some leftover smoked pork tacos. Apparently I should be drinking India Pale Ale with it. Luckily, I have a bottle of Magic Hat #9 in the fridge!!!


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 3, 2010)

That is fun, only when you press Bacon it should just say all. "Everything pairs well with bacon." 

Oh and thanks for another amusing hour that I should have been sleeping. Fun post.


----------

